# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## xSophieBx

HAVE AN EPIDURAL!! lol. Specially if u get induced and put on the drip to speed things up - Life saver! And then I agree with everything vinteenage has said... Cant think of any extra ones right now. x


----------



## Rhio92

Try to go for a pee. Every hour. Even if you don't need it :haha: You might need to go but not feel it, and a full bladder can stop your baby moving down the birth canal, but the baby blocks your uretha (or something) so you can't go. You then get the pleasure of having your bladder drained. Which blooody hurts :haha:
Oh... Get your birth partner to remind you to go to the toilet. I forgot to go... Which I didn't believe would happen :dohh: xxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i'm so scared for the vaginal birth..like i know there is pain afterwards i'm not niave but it's going to be me as a single mom. my mom will help for a few days a little bit but it's going to mostly lay all on my shoulders obviously and i'm scared the pain afterwards is going to make it hard for me to take care of her and to stick with breast feeding and so on. :( 

i've heard your first poo is scary. if i get the stool softener will all be okay?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

no i'm glad i'm being told everything! omgosh so it doesn't hurt to poo? it's just scary. but it wll be fine basically?

i'm scared of something going wrong and me not being able to get the epidural? how to i ensure that i can get one?


----------



## youngmum2b

Ur body will ache after birth
Theres a reason y they tell u 2 push into ur bum, its to get lo out
U may poo while pushing cos of the preasure in ur bum
Its hurts like hell to have a wax 2wks after birth

OH NOT FORGETTING ...
Be prepared to leave ur dignity n modesty at the door,
Dont worry about buying a new nighty or top to give birth in it just gets covered in blood anyway,


----------



## xSophieBx

18singlemom2b said:


> i'm so scared for the vaginal birth..like i know there is pain afterwards i'm not niave but it's going to be me as a single mom. my mom will help for a few days a little bit but it's going to mostly lay all on my shoulders obviously and i'm scared the pain afterwards is going to make it hard for me to take care of her and to stick with breast feeding and so on. :(
> 
> i've heard your first poo is scary. if i get the stool softener will all be okay?

If it goes smoothly and u dont need stitches I dont think u'll have a problem, yeh they'll be pain and an ache but its not too bad.. Also I suggest getting really thick maternity pads because I found they helped taking the pressure off down there, as I tried a thin maternity pad and it felt like my vagina was gonna fall off lol. 

I had stitches and had trouble walking for a few days and was in agony but it does get better.. Im a single mum and I managed.. I did quit breastfeeding cos I couldnt handle it anymore though.. Just try ur best and Im sure ur mum will give u lots of help :) xx


----------



## xSophieBx

18singlemom2b said:


> no i'm glad i'm being told everything! omgosh so it doesn't hurt to poo? it's just scary. but it wll be fine basically?
> 
> i'm scared of something going wrong and me not being able to get the epidural? how to i ensure that i can get one?

If u have a poo problem they will give u a softner - I had to have one & it helped loads so dont worry u do have that option if u need one

My aunt told me to let them know u want an epidural or thinking about 1 when u 1st get there because once u go 2 far u cant have so make sure they keep checking u so u know when 2 get 1, cos my aunt ended up going 2 far and couldnt have 1!! x


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## xSophieBx

Also I know alot of girls may be worried about sex, as I know I was, partly cos I knew I was going to be a single mum and thought i'd be ruined and never get a boyfriend again.. I had a rough birth.. had an episiotomy and lily delivered with forceps and I had sex 3 months after birth(maybe a lil sooner) & I was totally back 2 normal and it felt exactly the same. Make sure u do ur pelvic floors and dont listen 2 anyone that tells u otherwise cos I had a nasty physiotherapist come and c me once I'd had lily & i asked wen I'd b back 2 normal now there and she told me I never would be and sex will never be the same cos she certainly didnt feel the same after her kids.. she made me cry and get all depressed about it.. I'd love 2 go tell her she must b the only one that has a bucket fanny. x


----------



## 18singlemom2b

pelvic floor..can someone give me a short explaination about it?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

okay so the pelvic floor ones are done before birth?


----------



## divershona

if you tear or have stitches drink LOADS! believe me it won't sting anywhere near as bad when you go 4 a pee, the first pee after kaya was born was seriously sore i felt like my bits were on fire! after that the MW's told me to drink alot and i was like hell no if it hurts that much to pee ... i eventually listened to them and it really really helped. oooo and buy some luxury toilet paper (preferably some with aloe vera in it), believe me you will appreciate good quality toilet paper the first couple of weeks after birth.

thick maternity pads feel kinda gross especially if you are used to wearing tampons when on your period but they definately help stop the feeling of your fanny falling out and if you have stitches etc then it helps cushion them when you sit down.

bath/shower as often as you can in the first few days, if you want to bath 4x a day then do it! it will make you feel alot better and keeping clean down there is also important

when people want to come and visit make sure it is on your terms, the amount of people who just turned up without calling first and it was just after i'd got to sleep was incredible... luckily i'd told my OH that unless people called first to just send them away unless it was my dad (who called first anyways)

accept any help thats offered to you in terms of visitors getting cuddles with LO so you can have a bath or shower, or even just a nap ... you're a new mum, they'll understand.

especially in those early days if you find yourself on your own with your LO and you need the loo then go, even if he/she is screaming when you put them down, he/she will be fine for 5 minutes whilst you go to the bathroom.

thats all i can think of for now but no doubt i'll think of something else :haha:


----------



## divershona

18singlemom2b said:


> okay so the pelvic floor ones are done before birth?


doing them before birth will strengthen the muscles down there so that the pushing stage should be more effective and take less time.

but if you do them after birth too then it will strengthen the muscles back up because they would have stretched alot to get round your LO's head and body as he/she is born. as long as you strengthen the muscles back up again your risks of being incontinent or having to run to the loo when you feel the urge are minimal.


----------



## wasey

Are you guaranteed to poop when you're giving birth then? Haha xD


----------



## divershona

wasey said:


> Are you guaranteed to poop when you're giving birth then? Haha xD


alot of women do yeah but some don't. Most women who do don't even know it ... if my OH hadn't told me a couple of weeks after i would never have known i'd pooped :blush: although i did laugh when he told me it came out in little pellets and looked like rabbit droppings :dohh::blush:

the midwife's are used to it and are very discreet about clearing it away so most women don't even realise.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

Ah, great thread Daphne, I agree with everything that you said! :thumbup:

First and foremost, *leave your pride at the door*. I have lost count of how many people have looked/messed with me 'down there' now and my boobs have been seen and touched by more people than I ever wanted. But honestly, I didn't care. Afterward you're so exhausted that you don't give a damn. I was so grateful for a nurse to help me, I literally depended on her! 

Secondly, an epidural can hurt, it depends on your pain threshold. The worst part is the injection to block pain. Me personally? I was scared to death of getting one but I knew I wanted it (ended up needing it regardless) but the whole time she was prepping I was shaking and bubbling like a baby and when she was actually doing it I was sobbing and snot running down my face, it wasn't a pretty site. It was definitely uncomfortable but try to think positively about this, I"m not trying to scare anyone. Once you have it in, oh damn, if it works, it's a wonder. I was having huge contractions and couldn't feel them whatsoever, not even pressure. I went from my pain scale of 9 to 1/2. 

Third, if it ends in an emergency c-section, it ends in an emergency c-section. I hate that I never got to and never will experience a vaginal birth but I'm coming to terms with it. My daughter could have died without it, I can't express the fear of her heart rate just dropping to the floor in a split second, it's bone chilling. It's a scary experience planned or not but just try to breathe. And no, you don't feel anything, I promise.

Fourth, c-section or not, after giving birth is a difficult process. It hurts to walk, your back hurts, I can't even begin on the back pain, it's insane sometimes. You have to give yourself time to heal, don't over do it. 

Fifth, stool softeners, stool softeners, stool softeners! ESPECIALLY if you're on pain meds. If they don't give you any, run to your local store, they have tons. Oh and TONS OF WATER. 

Most importantly, your child becomes the center of your world. I cannot began to explain how much you change. You think you love your baby now in the womb? Oh just wait. Take that and multiply it by a million. I cry almost every day because I love my daughter so much and I know I am blessed by her presence, I am lucky to have her. I thank God for her every day. Your whole world shifts, you become a different person. You become protective and you always want to do better. Sometimes you may feel as if you're not doing enough but you are. Tensions will be high, you will be tired but you can't help but love the little one. 

Having a baby is the best experience of my life, I love my Tori to death and you will all love yours as well. But remember even with everything I've said up there, EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT. No one experiences the same thing, these are just some of my experiences. Child birth can be a terrifying thing but only if you let it. Stay strong for your LO, they need you. Before you know it they'll be here and you can't help but forget all the pain because I promise, THEY'RE WORTH IT.

Good luck to all the expecting ladies and hope you all have healthy bubbas! :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

I think this was an amazing idea of a thread :D :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## JLFKJS

Such an awesome thread! I'm learning all of the things people wont tell me.


----------



## pansylove

i was induced and did it on only gas and air :) 17 minutes pushing. simple :)
haha, i wish someone had told me that it's possible to have a straight forward labour. i was filled with scare stories but it turned out to be not scary and the pain was bareable. i actually genuinely enjoyed it.

also, i totally agree about the thick maternity pads!! they honestly help. i only had one stitch in the perinium and the thick pads really helped the bruising and soreness when sitting down etc. 

as soon as she was born i went really shaky and it was like i was freezing cold but i wasn't. i didn't know that was going to happen and it kind of freaked me out.

i didn't know the hospital make you have a bath afterwards?! they came in and were like "are you ready for your bath?" and i was really confused. i recommend it though it did calm me down. they even made me a cup of tea and some toast though, didn't know they'd do that it was very sweet!

that's all i can think of right now :)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## pansylove

yeah your body does go into shock after/during. tis strange.

oh also, i pooped :) and i was fully aware i'd done it!! but i wasn't embaressed at all, i actually said "by the way i'm quite aware i just pooed but i don't even care. infact, i think i might just do it again" .. and i did. haha. honestly though you just don't even care once you're there. you've got your legs wide open infront of a stranger who is watching a head stretch its way out.... you might as well poo. hahaha. it's honestly not as bad as it sounds :)


----------



## x__amour

Haha Aymie, that's funny. :haha:
Ditto on the shaking! Mine was a bit delayed though, about a day after. They say it's from the huge shift in hormones. Mine was also connected to pain though, it was one of my first times walking after surgery. But I was shaking so uncontrollably, it was weird!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Oh with the shaking, I was a shaking mess during labor.
> 
> My body would get so tense during a contraction that then when the contraction ended my muscles just kind of went into shock. My aunt said this happened to her too, so it's not that uncommon.
> 
> I had a very straight forward labor as well. *It hurt, it was uncomfortable but it was also so fulfilling, so worth it, and not any worse than I was anticipating. I'm honestly very excited to do it again! It was such an adrenaline rush*.


totally agree with this!

remembered a few other things too ...

if you do end up with an episiotomy or tear and need stitches then keep hold of your gas and air !!!!!!! (if you have it) i had a spinal for my stitches because i had a grade 3c tear (one of the worst) and they wanted to take me to theatre to get stiched up, i kicked off about that and told them i wasn't going without Kaya and without my dad there and they ended up turning my delivery room into a mini theatre :haha: ... but i didnt have the spinal when they were examining me to see how bad my tear was. The gas and air helped but it still hurt like a bitch ... i swear it was more painful than actually pushing kaya out! but 5 weeks on from kaya being born i don't really remember it and i would gladly have another baby and im not worried about it (except for the fact that i now have to have a c-section if i have another baby because of the type and place of my tear which only happens 1 in a 1000 births, so you guys should all be okay :thumbup:)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## rainbows_x

18singlemom2b said:


> i'm so scared for the vaginal birth..like i know there is pain afterwards i'm not niave but it's going to be me as a single mom. my mom will help for a few days a little bit but it's going to mostly lay all on my shoulders obviously and i'm scared the pain afterwards is going to make it hard for me to take care of her and to stick with breast feeding and so on. :(
> 
> i've heard your first poo is scary. if i get the stool softener will all be okay?

The pain afterwards isn't too bad to be honest. I mean, the first night after everyone left I got up & down fine, picked Ava in and out of the cot okay. The ony pain I felt was when peeing, but was given a jug (BEST THING EVER!) ad told to fill it with luke warm water and pour between my legs whenever I wee'd.

I was petrified about my first poop! My HV told me it could take up to four days, so on day 4 I was terrifed, I even stopped eating so I wouldn't go :dohh: I remember needing to go badly, I must've sat there for about half an hour worrying (as I had a 2nd degree tear but refused to get stitched) it was worrying but afterwards I was perfectly fine and felt silly for worrying so much. I didn't use a stool softener, just drank plenty of water.



18singlemom2b said:


> okay so the pelvic floor ones are done before birth?

I did my pelvic floors before, during and after pregnancy.
Will give you great bladder control when you are older :thumbup:



wasey said:


> Are you guaranteed to poop when you're giving birth then? Haha xD

I was convinced I would, especially as you push so hard "into your bum" but no, I didn't!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It is possible to keep your dignity some. I did! The only people who saw my lady bits were the doctors and my mom once before labor because the MW ripped my pants off and trust me, she got a mouth full about it. 
I kept my dress draped over my legs and made sure *everyone* that walked in my room knew they were not to go flinging my clothes about and exposing me to the world. It sounds silly, but the idea of having my bits exposed for everyone to see was more terrifying that anything. And since it says on my chart that I'm a SA survivor, they were pretty good about listening when I said I was uncomfortable with something.

Obviously this only applies to labors without complications.

Also, those ice pads can hurt, and if it does, don't let the nurses push you around about it. I threatened to throw mine at the one nurse because there was a sharp piece of ice in it and kept poking me. I told her it hurt but she kept blowing me off about it and I told her if she didn't get me a new one that instant I would throw it at her. :haha:

Turns out the sharp ice piece cut through the pad and was tugging at my stitches.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I stole the mesh underwear. I know you're allowed to take them, but I put the two I had left in my bag and asked for more the last day I was there and I had enough mesh underwear for a week after I got home :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

if you have to have a c-section, emergancy or planned then all i ca nsay is just breathe. if you breathe and try and stay calm it actually goes fairly quickly and is actually quite a nice experience. even though the anti sickness stuff they gave me whilst in theatre made me sick (well thats what i say it was but actually it was my BP crashing due to loosing large amounts of blood when removing the twins placentas) i still actually enjoyed it.
keep a cd of your favourite music, whilst in theatre you can request for it to be played to help you to relax. 
I can definately recommend getting up and about as soon as possible, dont push yourself though. and this goes for natural birht or c-section, if you have a section or an epi though you do have to of course wait until the anisthetic wears off lol. doing this can actually help your body to heal quicker, the longer you leave it the more your body will get used to being less mobile and this will in turn make getting out of bed when you do more painful and can actually cause more damage. i was up and out of bed within 12 hours of my c-section (with the help of a nice big dose of morphine!) and im really gald i did. by the time my stitches came out after 5 days i felt fantastic and no longer felt any pain what so ever as my body got used to it sooner. 
dont over stretch yourself after wards though, take your time and accept any help offered to you and if no one offers, ask. getting the help helps you to get used to everything and learn to cope with this new blessing your own way.


----------



## RiverSong

This is TMI, but after my c sec i couldn't feel my bladder and didn't go for a poo for about five days. If that happens make a point to try and pee regularly and get to your gp who will give you something to help you go.xxx


----------



## stephx

If your planning on getting an epidural, ask for it straight away!! My MW kept putting it off, telling me the pain wouldnt get any worse and I was handling it well. THEN, she put me on a drip to speed up contractions and BAM the pain got a million times worse and I couldnt take it... Had to wait hours and hours for an epidural in agony, wish I had pushed for it at the beginning :(

Agree with leaving your dignity at the door!! You will have so many people prodding you about down there, you might as well get over it at the beginning and not care! 

Dont worry if you dont feel an instant rush of love when you see your baby, in my experience, I was in shock and there was so much going on around me, it took a while to realise what was happening and take it all in :cloud9:

Ooh and I never pooped!! :haha: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Remember everyone's birth is different. Only 1 or 2 of the points made here have actually applied for me. 
If you plan to breastfeed PLEASE get your midwife to help. I was on the verge of giving up because no one showed me what to do, all it took was the midwife taking 5 minutes to help me and I've not had a single problem since.
Don't let people tell you what you want and how you feel. I didn't want anyone in the room with me when I gave birth and everyone told me I would change my mind and I would want someone there. I didn't and my birth was perfect.


----------



## Leah_xx

Breath through your labor or C-section. I ended up having a emergency C-section and I had to relax even though I was scared out of my mind to have a major surgery i had to think on the bright side that I was going to have my little girl real soon, i also learned that I needed to not jump back in to everything right away cause my body needed to heal and it was okay to ask for help.


----------



## Sarah10

* Don't act so surprised when they ask if they can insert a finger up your bottom* :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

OHHH GOD.


----------



## Tanara

_I was induced with my son, went from 5cms, to my waters breaking, 10 cms and full on contractions (from non) in ten minutes, had nothing but laughing gas (which doesnt do anything for pain) And to be honest I LOVED every minute of my L&D. I also had a 9lbs 21.4in'' long baby with a big head lol. 

I pushed for 40 minutes (was able to push for the whole 2.5 hours of my labor as well but it wasnt full on pushing)

Anyways I will not get an Epi this time either, personally i dont want anything put in my spine, But for anyone out there who doesn't you can do it without medication. Just go into it with a clear idea of what you want._


----------



## ~RedLily~

^sarah :haha: forgot about that


----------



## Sarah10

haha :D i shall NEVER forget that! i just nodded, i was half out of it from having no sleep after 4 days and i think the drugs knocked me too!


----------



## holly2234

Sarah10 said:


> haha :D i shall NEVER forget that! i just nodded, i was half out of it from having no sleep after 4 days and i think the drugs knocked me too!

Dare i ask?! My mum tells me all of this stuff when i ask but sometimes i dont know what im going to need to ask! Least of all how many holes im going to get fingers up...


----------



## ~RedLily~

holly2234 said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> haha :D i shall NEVER forget that! i just nodded, i was half out of it from having no sleep after 4 days and i think the drugs knocked me too!
> 
> Dare i ask?! My mum tells me all of this stuff when i ask but sometimes i dont know what im going to need to ask! Least of all how many holes im going to get fingers up...Click to expand...

Possibly all :haha: it isn't a big deal though it's right after giving birth so you really don't care. I'm not sure if it's just when you have stitches or not.


----------



## holly2234

Well if theyre gonna go down there they may as well make a damn good job of it :haha: Why dont people include these things in birth stories?! Is it just to check what damage has been done?


----------



## lizardbreath

I want to add to this , Im not sure how everyone else was but as soon as Jaymee was born I just wanted her as far away from me as possible , So dont always expect your first reaction to be happy. After I'd delivered the Placenta and she was all cleaned up and weighed and stuff I was over the moon but the Second she was born I told them to get her away from me


----------



## Rhio92

Sarah10 said:


> * Don't act so surprised when they ask if they can insert a finger up your bottom* :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:
> 
> OHHH GOD.

:haha: I was like 'heeey WTF???!!!' when they did that!


----------



## Youngling

I never had a finger up my bum. I feel left out haha
x


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lauram_92

Oh god.. I think I am more scared about the doctors poking & prodding me rather than the actual labour.. HAHA.


----------



## _laura

Hahaha well one thing i can say is follow the instructions of the midwifes.
Mine guided me through labour so easily that i felt so comfortable with all of it happening (despite it being painful!) because i knew i was in safe hands.
if you want something ask for it! its your time your allowed to make crazy demands!
and if you can buy them, disposable pants are amazing! means you wont care about blood going over your nice undies :haha:
oh, and you'll be so out of it that you wont care if they stick fingers in certain places!
and if you can, go for a poo when you get to the labour ward. (no poo during pushing then haha!)

bring lots of food and energy drinks, keep your fluid levels and energy up!


----------



## LoisP

When you think something 'isn't right' tell someone.
I genuinely felt something was wrong... Fair enough It took them over 2 hours to actually listen, but I was right, My shaun was in a bad position and wasn't coming out on his own. Listen to your insticts


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ok Bit tmi but if you have a 'clear out' which most people do it might be an idea to use wetwipes because it stings like crazy :lol:


----------



## veganmum2be

dont have much adivce to offer its all been said.

one thing i wish i had done though was pack 2 'horpital bags' the one to take into hopsital with me and another to keep at home should i end up sytaying longer and need more stuff.

i packed enough for 24 hour stay as i was convinced i would have a vaginal delivery and be home within hours. but i had to have an emergency c section and had complications so i was in 5 days, so i had to rely on other people rummaging round my house trying to find bits that i needed...it would have been great if i had just filled another bag full of stuff and left it by the door.

xx


----------



## Rhio92

veganmum2be said:


> dont have much adivce to offer its all been said.
> 
> one thing i wish i had done though was pack 2 'horpital bags' the one to take into hopsital with me and another to keep at home should i end up sytaying longer and need more stuff.
> 
> i packed enough for 24 hour stay as i was convinced i would have a vaginal delivery and be home within hours. but i had to have an emergency c section and had complications so i was in 5 days, so i had to rely on other people rummaging round my house trying to find bits that i needed...it would have been great if i had just filled another bag full of stuff and left it by the door.
> 
> xx


Yes! 2 SMALLER bags :haha: I took one BIG bag for everything :dohh: And I mean, it was bloody big :blush: It was heavy for OH, wouldn't fit in the bag space in the delivery room, and took waaay too much room on the ward :haha: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Definately leave your4 dignity at the door
i fained around 6pm and was at the hospital for 7. Was told i was gunna be induced right then so i'd like half packed expecting to go home! so if you ever do go t the hospital take everything i had no baby stuff and my 'stay in hospital bag' which didnt even have my nighty in!


Dont buy a nighty! the hospital ones are just as good, they only get covered in blood and goo ect. Let them do the washing. 
One word of warning they are open at the back, something to remember if your walking along the corridoor with no kncikers on :rofl: not that i cared i was in soo much pain i was away with it!

Take plenty of stuff, even if you think it's too much its probobly not! I was in 3 days and its amazing how much stuff LO was sick on!

If they offer u help TAKE IT! i was soo drained and the midwives for the 1st 2 nights fed him during the night cause i was still quite out of it!

I dont think i poo'd no1 has told me i have so i'm going with the fact i didnt!

I was numbed down there but im pretty sure th dr was rummaging around in there, i dread to think what was going on!

The 1st wee was horrendous! I nearly didnt get discharged because i wouldnt have a poo, i wanted to wait till i got home i dont like having poos other than my house. In all honestly it wasnt THAT bad when i finally went!

Maternity pads although gross are the best ones to use, especially if you have stiches (i had an episiotomy) and they were soo cushiony and made it easier to sit down!

IF THEY OFFER U THE CHANCE TO GO IN THE BATH DURING OR AFTER LABOUR TAKE IT! i went in twice through my labour once at 12 and once at 3.30 am and both times it really helped right after the 2nd bath i got the g&a cause it was unbearable!
I also went in after and it really helped my stitches

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## ~RedLily~

Leonie when you had a bath during labour did they run it for you? I asked to have a bath and they said yes and then left so I think I was supposed to do it myself lol


----------



## leoniebabey

ermm, the 1st time i went in i ran it but the 2nd time a lovely midwife ran it for me with bubbles, shame i was in too much pain to enjoy it :rofl:


ohh another thing i've thought of
they dont tell you that you'll PEE yourself
this happened to ment, i went to get a shower and it just came out of nowhere! I only did it the once but at the time i thought i was gunna have to wear tena ladies for the rest of my life!


----------



## pansylove

ooooh yes the old bum finger trick. i was shocked/confused.. they put a pain killer in my bum. i recommend it though, there wasn't much soreness down below until the pain killer wore off, defo worth the 3 seconds of wierdness of them putting it in!!

my midwife ran me a bath just as i went into established labour, personally didnt help me tho and i got out after like 5 mins.

also i bought cheap big primark pants and primark nightie that i cud just bin after. i felt more comfortable being in my own stuff. didnt have time to get into my nightie tho it all happened so quickly, i was in my expensive superdry joggers!!
rubbing salt onto dried blood stains works a treat by the way. :)


----------



## Sarah10

Lmao i would of skipped the bum thing if i could! ;) If any of them asked to do anything like that now (whilst my mind is clear) i would kick them or run a mile!
take lots of bibs if you are FF, i stayed in around 30hours and went through about 10 bibs, had to get o/h to buy some more from a shop nearby.
take in your own drinks, i took in a bottle of ribena as the hospital water tasted vile. If you and LO are fine and you wanna go home asap, get changed into your day clothes, jeans/top if you wear them, not very comfy but they said i looked ready to leave, too right i was!


----------



## LoisP

Some tips for AFTER labour

Get some tea tree oil. It's lovely in a bath for your sore downstairs, especially if you've had stiches. I had an epistomy, but STILL ripped even more after that, had a third degree tear, so my downstairs was pretty much ruined... but a nice warm bath with a bit of salt and some tea tree oil really took the sting away

on the same note, tea tree oil cream is nice to put on tears and stiches, it cools you down, down there

and i got a pile after i gave birth :( sorry tmi... but germaloid (i think thats what its called) made it go away nearly instantly :happydance:

Take all the help you can get in the few days, i pushed myself too much too soon, and ended up back in hospital a couple of days later, after going into a shock and my blood pressure went so low i collapsed... :S


----------



## ~RedLily~

^^agree with taking it easy. I wasn't as bad as Lois but ended up in agony and couldn't move because I had stood for about 3 hours while I had visitors about 4 days after LO was born.


----------



## Kalah

Well I may not be a teen anymore (sorry for invading!) but I'll throw in a few things: 

The baby comes out purple looking, my husband thought she was dead at first because no one told him, he was scared to death!!

If you're in a lot of pain don't eat anything. I tried that and threw it straight back up because I hurt too much. 

Sometimes a really weird position might be really comfortable. I found sitting on the toilet leaning against the wall the most comfortable position. I was having a back labour though with no medication so I was in tons of pain. 

The first night in the hospital is incredibly hard. You're tired, sore, and have a new baby and no idea what to do with it. 

Maternity pads look huge, but you do need lots of them. I recommend the weird disposable underwear style things and put a maternity pad inside it. 

The first few baby poos are really thick and disgusting. I got some gloves to use the first few weeks just for that, it really REALLY helped and saved me from getting poo covered fingers. 

Stick a bag of ice in your panties when you're feeling sore. It helps a lot!

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg I have forgotten so much already, this thread is bringing it all back to me.

Don't be surprised if you're really sick, tell the midwife and they can give you anti-sickness even if you then go home for a bit. I was so sick I couldn't even have a sip of water and the anti-sickness really helped.


----------



## faolan5109

If they have to induce you and you are not dilated ( my blood pressure was sky high) they will give you medicine that feel like sand paper in place it does not belong! It sucks!

After my son I know was an emotional wreck`( I cried over a roll) its completely normal you are not going crazy.

If you have a c-section, sneezing coughing, laughing and burping are the most painful thing ever. 

Dont over do it when you get home, take it easy. If you over do it you can bleed to much and it can be really dangerous.


----------



## lauram_92

I'm getting nervous now.. :nope:


----------



## EffyKat

Don't get yourself upset with the midwife when she's telling you to push.
I was pushing for an hour and twenty minutes and I got so agitated with her for telling me to push/push harder. It really didn't help the situation with me getting agitated. So, try not to :)


----------



## holly2234

Got a question which is probably well placed in here! How do you know if youre pushing right?!


----------



## EffyKat

Believe me you'll know!! When I was told to push I replied with "I don't know how" But as soon as those contractions start you just know!!


----------



## Sarah10

I remember pushing for a minute, asking if he was nearly out?! Lol.
Don't be scared, you just sorta go with the flow! :)
The sickness was horrible though, i was sick 7 times within a hour, but got given an injection to help and i immediatley stopped throwing up, brilliant! xxxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has already been said.

Push through the stinging.. Even though it hurts like a mofo just keep going..If you stop..Baby's head can suck back up (happened to me) and you have to go through it all again. If I'd have known that in just a few more pushes she would have been here I could of chopped at least an hour off my pushing time :rofl:


----------



## Kalah

holly2234 said:


> Got a question which is probably well placed in here! How do you know if youre pushing right?!

I was pushing "wrong" at first even though my muscles were baring down without me trying. I was breathing out/yelling as I pushed but that was wrong. 

You should put your chin to your chest, take a deep breath, then push like you're trying to have a poo :haha: Don't breath out while you're pushing, wait until after the push.


And when the midwife says the head is out, don't ask her to pull the baby the rest of the way out, you'll get a funny look! I did that :haha:


----------



## holly2234

So basically doing a poo in front of everyone means youre doing it right?! Labour sounds lovely :p


----------



## PleaseBaby

When you start to need to push it feels exactly like your going to poo!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## stephx

I was terrible at pushing! I was scared to poo so I kinda held back :blush:

xx


----------



## Kalah

stephx said:


> I was terrible at pushing! I was scared to poo so I kinda held back :blush:
> 
> xx

I felt the same, couldn't help but push though she was just about coming out on her own! I remember when they were running pushing me into the labour room I had to keep repeating don't push don't push just to keep myself from pushing. The midwives didn't believe I was even in labour until I told them I need to push. When the midwife finally said I was 10cm and can push I didn't hold anything back! 5 minutes later there she was! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah10

holly2234 said:


> So basically doing a poo in front of everyone means youre doing it right?! Labour sounds lovely :p

:haha: yep!
Just kidding, i don't _think_ i did! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

I actually didn't think pushing was like doing a poo lol. I had no control over pushing, my body just did it so it's not like I was actually pushing more just not stopping it. I know that probably makes no sense :haha:


----------



## Kalah

~RedLily~ said:


> I actually didn't think pushing was like doing a poo lol. I had no control over pushing, my body just did it so it's not like I was actually pushing more just not stopping it. I know that probably makes no sense :haha:

I know what you mean that's exactly how I felt too, I wonder if it's the same for everyone? I just had to put the last bit of extra strength into it but yeah the body pretty much pushes baby out on it's own!


----------



## Sarah10

I didn't feel anything in my bum, i had an epi though ;) but felt his head!

Also it's normal to think over and over.. how on earth did he/she fit through there! haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

Don't be surprised if the baby's head is a really weird shape, that's normal :)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Kalah

~RedLily~ said:


> Don't be surprised if the baby's head is a really weird shape, that's normal :)

I remember after my LO was born I said "oh no what's wrong with her head is it going to stay that shape?!" :dohh:
She looked like a little cone head :haha: Totally normal now though! =)


----------



## wasey

Kalah said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if the baby's head is a really weird shape, that's normal :)
> 
> I remember after my LO was born I said "oh no what's wrong with her head is it going to stay that shape?!" :dohh:
> She looked like a little cone head :haha: Totally normal now though! =)Click to expand...

LOL I literally laughed so much at this, bless thats sweet. My friend's neice had such a cone shaped head she used to call her coney! :O haha but she's totally gorgeous now.


----------



## AriannasMama

For your poop problems, take a fiber supplement, I got stool softeners but they didnt help. I came home and used that fiber powder that you can mix with water and it worked within an hour.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna didn't have a cone head :shrug:. Perhaps its cause she literally shot out :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna didn't have a cone head :shrug:. Perhaps its cause she literally shot out :haha:

Ava didn't either! She shot out too :lol:


----------



## Kalah

I think the cone shape is from not coming out really fast and being squished up in the birth canal. I only pushed for 5 minutes before she was out, but before that she had already started coming down but they kept saying not to push yet so her head got squished =(


----------



## leoniebabey

His head was so bad they wouldnt show me him without covering it, cause of the position he was in when i pushed he was pushing agains something and was totally stuck, so when he came out he had a huge lump on his head and it was all bloody and bruised :(


----------



## lizardbreath

rainbows_x said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Arianna didn't have a cone head :shrug:. Perhaps its cause she literally shot out :haha:
> 
> Ava didn't either! She shot out too :lol:Click to expand...

Jaymee never had a cone head either because i remember my nurse at the time saying her heads round lol. I thought all babies were born with a cone head.


----------



## amymarx

I love the honesty about it all. It refreshing because you always here the goods things about birth and no one ever tells you the stuff you want to know the most to prepare you for it. But of course all the pain is worth it :)


----------



## LoisP

leoniebabey said:


> His head was so bad they wouldnt show me him without covering it, cause of the position he was in when i pushed he was pushing agains something and was totally stuck, so when he came out he had a huge lump on his head and it was all bloody and bruised :(

Thats what happened with my Shaun. And then he had ventouse on top of that so his head was VERY weird shaped due to the two lumps right next to eachother, and his head was bleeding and bruised too, not nice to see :cry:


----------



## _laura

Max's head looked like mickey mouse ears :( still going down!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Max's head looked like mickey mouse ears :( still going down!

Maybe he wanted to impress you. He probably overheard your love of Disney whilst in the womb... :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## leoniebabey

LoisP said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> His head was so bad they wouldnt show me him without covering it, cause of the position he was in when i pushed he was pushing agains something and was totally stuck, so when he came out he had a huge lump on his head and it was all bloody and bruised :(
> 
> Thats what happened with my Shaun. And then he had ventouse on top of that so his head was VERY weird shaped due to the two lumps right next to eachother, and his head was bleeding and bruised too, not nice to see :cry:Click to expand...

i know very horrible they kept reaasuring me it would go down but at the time i thought it was gunna be like that forever :cry:
I had forceps so instead of another lump he came out covered in bruises, his forhead, mouth, cheeks and eat were all bruised :(


----------



## BigPoppa192

Nothing to add ladies for obvious reasons lol but just wanted to add that this was a great thread to read and i shall be directing my partner here! Some very cute babies in the thread too well done mum...oh and Dads of course!!


----------



## emmylou92

I wish i hadnt had the injection in my leg to help the placenta detatch as it didnt work at all. i had to spend an hour with a midwife trying to pull it out then the cord broke it was horrible! so i had to be put to sleep and have it manualy removed (they dont cut you for that) so i missed out on my daughters first hours... 5 hours it took.

I'll not be having it for the next baby.


----------



## lily123

This is gonna sound so weird, but it seriously worked for me!

If you have stitches you need to keep them clean and dry at all times to help them heal. I had two (yes TWO! :haha:) episiotomies and was having 2 showers a day to keep them clean, i really didn't fancy rubbing them with a towel to dry them, so i used a hairdryer :haha: I'd really recommend it!
xxx


----------



## rjb

If you have a c section, do not push yourself too hard.
I was trying to be off pain meds the day after mine, nearly passed out when I tried to get up.
And definitely take stool softeners, fiber, whatever, because I was (no joke) begging to die. I wouldn't take them because I was too scared and I was sick for days even after (sorry for TMI)

The after part of my section I wish I'd known about:
I nearly scratched all my skin off because of some medication I was given
Nurses will have to change your bandages and your pads (which are very similar to diapers IMO) for atleast the first day, atleast every few hours.
I personally wasn't hungry at all for days afterward
Make sure you don't get behind on pain meds.
That's all I can think of ATM


----------



## lb

After-birth pains (especially with bf'ing) can get painful! My dr ended up giving me lortab for the pain. But then I have to caution against co-sleeping when on pain meds. I ended up passing out my first night home and rolled onto Kayla during a nap. Good thing my mom was there to take Kayla away! I didn't dare take my meds when James or Mom were away because I was so afraid to hurt her.

I also had a hard time standing upright for the first couple days after birth. I wobbled to my car, hunched over, because I just could NOT use my abs to keep myself upright. Everything was all stretched out, but I feel completely normal now. :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

LAVENDER OIL 
I post this everywhere but seriously! 
On pads, in bath water ,in warm water to pour over yourself when you pee.

Post birth hurts! I had internal grazing, 2nd degree tear and labial laceration, 7 stitches and a lot of brusing. 

Your first poo wont rip your stitches!! And a stool softener isn't offered in the uk (i don't think) so get some herbal stool softener from the chemest before hand! 

Use the big fat maternity pads not normal sanitary towels, they make it more comfrotable to sit down.


----------



## lesleyann

ok so i no its been almost 2 years eek since i had my Lo lol however sometimes teh water when pee'ing trick does not always work, my new mw told me to basicly put my finger tips on my toes when going so the pee does not run down and it never hurt again :thumbup:

I Cannot help with the pushing my body did it but omg you really do get the "ring of fire" the only way me and my friends have ever been able to describe it to people when they ask is, remember when you was little and you used to put your fingers in your mouth and realy realy streach your lips apart to make a funny face and it kinda burned/stung well its kinda like that but a bit worse lol..

I never had anything put up my bum lol

Also Poo after birth erm i never took any type of stool softner and im glad i never when i went 5days after the birth just as oh popped to the shops grr lol so i had to take lo in with me i basicly pee'd out my bum hole :dohh: same for the next 2 times aswell so it never hurt but i was sooo worried about that after birth poop


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Question ladys.. How long after birth would you say you were feeling so uncomfortable?? I'm sure my mind will be on LO but i'm strange.. Tattoos , shots, and piercings never bother me but my pain tollerance (sp) say when I stub a toe or something like that is soooo much lower!!! I'm only 12 weeks but it's already going so fast that my mind is already going to birth..


----------



## lesleyann

Skyebo said:


> Question ladys.. How long after birth would you say you were feeling so uncomfortable?? I'm sure my mind will be on LO but i'm strange.. Tattoos , shots, and piercings never bother me but my pain tollerance (sp) say when I stub a toe or something like that is soooo much lower!!! I'm only 12 weeks but it's already going so fast that my mind is already going to birth..

I was only uncomfy for a couple of days however i then picked up an infection so was sore for anmother 5days.. I cry like a baby when i stub my toe however i managed labour/delivery with barely any gas and air


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Well that's good. Lol. God women are so strong


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Nikki1120

Was reading through this thread, and wow, something you teen/younger girls are teaching the ladies in their 20's, and they say you're too young too have a baby at 15/16/17, bullshit, thank you girles and good luck with your pregnancies.


----------



## hillarynicole

do they still give enemas? i've heard a few people mention it and it doesnt sound all that fun


----------



## _laura

Noooo haha, at most they stick a stool softener and give a feel to make sure you haven't torn.


----------



## Lara310809

Along with the bad things, I think it's important to say that not all mums experience this. I was worried about my first stool after the birth, but it was fine, despite the fact that i'd been taking iron during the pregnancy (which would give me constipation) :shrug:

And would just like to add that I didn't go for a pee for about 8hrs during my labour, and the baby came out fine by herself. 

I didn't have any pain after the birth (I had vaginal), except for some tenderness (due to my stitches) and some throbbing, but that's about it. I was offered post-partum pain relief but didn't need it. 

Just saying, it's not always bad, so don't assume it will be :hugs:


----------



## chichestermum

i feel like im butting in on your page teens as im not a teen anymore! but i was 18 when i had DD. my birth was fine too, not all the horror stories happen to all the pregnant ladies. 

you know your own body! you know what its telling you to do so tell the midwife and demand things that they are saying no to, you know your body better than them, even if it is at a time when you have no idea what is going to happen next! 

hmm lets see some other things that _could_ happen in labour
-dignity gets left at the door
-labour and birth is a soggy and wet process so i wouldnt bother with nighties to labour in, just a few vest tops or bikini bras
-hospitals are ridiculously hot so you will need wet flannels/cooling wipes or spray
-you might poop, so what if you do, the midwives dont care, you wont care, your partner pretends they didnt see
-its not only pooping you can also do really loud farts! these are more embarrasing than if you poop as you know you have done this and so does everybody else!
-you will have to push out the placenta and it feels vile to push out! if your midwife helps by pulling it out then it feels completly weird and you will feel the tugging.
-your baby may be covered in white cottage cheese like vernix, which is slimy and can be quite disgusting to get it all over you after baby is born, but the longer the baby is in the womb the less vernix it will have, so if you dont like the idea of your baba coming out covered in cottage cheese then cross those legs until at least your due date! haha!
-you will hate your partner for getting you here! and it will be all his fault, until baba comes out and then you dont care about your OH!
-labour can take hours, it can take days theres no way of knowing!my MIL was having contractions for 7 days (was in hospital by day 5 completely shattered! and basically stuck the epidural in herself were she wanted it so bad!) then wehn it finally came around to the pushing part she had to push for nearly a whold day before they grabbed out the forceps and tugged my stubborn OH into the world. needless to say she never had any more children!!
-if the midwife who has been taking care of you says its the end of her shift and she is going home now, you will suddenly have a huge rush of hate towards her for being able to go home and sleep whilst you are there pushing and screaming! you may find yourself hoping she has a little crash on her way home so that she has to come back to the hospital! 
-you will hate your male midwife (if you have 1) he cannot and wont ever feel the pain you are going through! plus its 1 thing letting every woman under the hospital roof looking up your skirt but having a man feel around there will make you want to kick him were it hurts!
-whilst your thinking of you and your baby, your OH (if he is your chosen brth partner) is sitting there not knowing what to do to help you, he will feel useless and also upset that you are going through this pain, you will hate him, but a quick smile at him and telling him he is doing a great job at being supportive and being there for you will really cheer him up and give him the confidence he needs to continue to be strong.
-you want everybody to go and leave you, your newborn and your partner alone once the birth has finished, but they usually wont, if you have had a straight foreward pregnancy you can ask for a few minutes alone and the midwives will oblige, or at least tell you when they will leave.
-those beds go into so many wonderful positions that if you are finding it hard to stand or move around in labour then lie on the bed and get your partner to have a fiddle with the remotes to find a comfy position, just make sure he takes all movements slow!
-you can get extra stretchmarks through labour, i have a huge 1 running straight down my pubic area! it hurt like hell when it happened, it happened as her head came down and hurt more than pushing the head out! its actually the part of labour that im most scared about happening again, the pain of pushing i can deal with, but that stretch was awful!

*But the most important thing to remember after reading all of this is that giving birth is a natural thing, our bodies were made to do this! dont stress about it too much otherwise it could become a nightmare to you and you could find yourself s**t scared to go into labour! woman do this every day and survive! you can survive too! good luck everybody!! *

haha i should of just wrote a book! this is a ridiculously long comment! sorry!


----------



## rockys-mumma

^^ Well said! :flower:


----------



## smc17

how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?


----------



## ~RedLily~

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

From first contraction to her being born 40 hours. Not sure about established labour 6 hours I think and pushing 27 minutes.


----------



## lesleyann

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

First contraction to baby born was 4hours, pushing not 100% sure but i think it was like 10mins but i let my body do it when it was ready


----------



## Luke's_mummy

fist contracton-bith 7hrs
established 4 hrs
pushing under 5 mins


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You will be very broody again when you give birth!! haha


----------



## poonibby

after reading all of this, my husband reading it. i feel way way way better :) thank you!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Every Doctor is different, but mine didn't really stress how every woman's body handles birth differently, and how some women tear very badly. I went into labor thinking I was gonna push this baby out & survive with a couple stitches. Wrong! Fourth degree tear & 45 minutes of stitching! Yow! Every woman is different though; Hope all the pregnant ladies on here have healthy births!


----------



## leoniebabey

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

from induction to birth 12 hours
but 5 from waters being broke
pushing 1 hour mins + 30 mins getting him out with forceps
if he wasnt stuck i reckon he'd of been out in like 2 pushes


----------



## lizardbreath

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

With Jaymee I was in labour 14 hours exactly from start to finish, and I pushed for a Half hour

With Katherine I was in Labour 3 hours and 36 min and I pushed once it took less then a minute for her to be born


----------



## LoisP

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

I was in labour (contractions 3 minutes apart lasting between 30 seconds and a minute) from Sunday 28th afternoon, gave birth Tuesday 30th afternoon. My waters went Monday early hours of the morning. (and kept going every few hours til i finally gave birth! lol. I was pushing for just over 2 hours, when they finally checked for a position and realised he was coming out neck first, so ended up with an epistomy and ventouse.


----------



## purple_kiwi

-so although its already been said be ready for anything.
i was in labor from 5 am (my water broke) till 7:20 pm when she was born by c-section that night.
-i went til 5/6 pm without an epidural and only got to 2 cms. going all natural you get no trophy accept that you might not be able to. i found it to hard to so never got my epidural till i was told i had to have a c-section (i had no choice at that point)
-recovery was not bad for me. i was off pain meds by day 2 but you still feel sore but you have to keep moving it helps all the air that gets trapped in you. (but dont over do it, i did hence the infection)
-keep the c-section scar dry! i had an infection! it didn't hurt it was just icky.
-c-sections can also delay milk in breastfeeding but just keep feeding! theres colostrum there and they don't need tons when they are days old.
-i never got to see kailee till i got out of recovery accept for like 2 mins in the operating room. so be prepared for that! i was completely distraught for about 1hr 1/2 cause i wasn't allowed to see her


----------



## Steph4Lee

smc17 said:


> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?


I was in labour for 4 hours 27 minutes, pushing was 7 minutes!! :D I had a great labour although did suffer grazing and a labial tear.

People dont tell you about the stinging afterwards, Im expecting my second and im more worried about the stinging feeling when going for a pee than I am of labour! Also the muscles down there take a few weeks to go back to normal, and felt constantly bruised, so be prepared for that and have plenty of paracetomol at the ready! :)


----------



## lilym

LoisP said:


> smc17 said:
> 
> 
> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?
> 
> I was in labour (contractions 3 minutes apart lasting between 30 seconds and a minute) from Sunday 28th afternoon, gave birth Tuesday 30th afternoon. My waters went Monday early hours of the morning. (and kept going every few hours til i finally gave birth! lol. I was pushing for just over 2 hours, when they finally checked for a position and realised he was coming out neck first, so ended up with an epistomy and ventouse.Click to expand...

In labor from Sunday through Tuesday? I'm already getting scared. I'm so bad with pain. I hope I don't have a long labor. 

I'm so curious as to what a contraction feels like. I know it must be hard to put it in words since there probably isn't another pain like it, but I want an honest idea.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Mei190

smc17 said:



> how long was everyone in labor for, as well as how long were you actually pushing?

I was in labor from a Thursday evening till my son being born just after 12pm on a Sunday. Pushing for 20 mins. Not too thrilling I know :haha:

I started having mild contractions about 20 mins apart on Thursday morning however I just thought I was uncomfortable after my midwife appointment! I had no idea until they came so close together that they were contractions :dohh: Then I had a non-progressing labor where they just let me stay in hospital on Saturday evening as I was in agony and broke my waters for me :happydance:

The majority of people don't have a long labor though so don't worry girlies XD and I am sure it will be quicker for me next time :thumbup:


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> I'm so curious as to what a contraction feels like. I know it must be hard to put it in words since there probably isn't another pain like it, but I want an honest idea.
> 
> The closet comparison I have is like a really bad menstrual cramp. Really bad. Like paralyzing. They wrap around your bump, back and upper thighs. You can feel it start to come on when your bump and lower back muscles tighten, then it slowly spreads out further and down your legs. You can feel it 'peak' and then the pain leaves the same way (travels back up your legs, and your bump and back loosen).
> 
> Whenever I get menstrual cramps now I'm reminded of it!Click to expand...

I don't get many menstrual cramps, so I still feel clueless. Anyway, it sounds terrible. I know I'm just going to freak myself out thinking about it, but the pain is one of the main things I'm worried about. I have no pain tolerance.


----------



## ~RedLily~

My contractions were only on my bump they didn't spread anywhere.
Have you ever tried one of those stomach toner machine things? I thought it was like that.
Each contractions builds up which kind of prepares you it's not like sudden pain iykwim?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I'm not a teen, but this seems like a useful thread for anyone, so here goes:

My labors...

#1- 9 hours from start to finish (pushed through 2 contractions). My son weighed 9 pounds, 4 ounces at 41 weeks.

#2- 27 hours from going to the hospital to birth (we had some unexplained bleeding). Pushed through 3 contractions. DD weighed 7 pounds even at 3 week early.

#3- 8 hours after getting to the hospital, again in 3 contractions, DD weighed 8 pounds, 7 ounces at 39 weeks.

#4- (not mine, I was a gestational surrogate--twins). I honestly didn't even think I was in labor. It was slow and easy, about 11 hours. Baby A practically flew out on her own and Baby B followed 3 minutes later. They weighed 5.5 and 5.11 at 36 weeks.

#5- (also not mine, another gestational surrogacy--one baby). I had premature labor this time and was there for about 9 hours, pushed through 2 contractions. Big Boy was 7 pounds, 5 ounces at 35w4d.

This is pregnancy #6 for me, baby #7, my 4th child... hahaha, did you follow that?

As for birth issues and after... 

EVERY labor and delivery can be different. I've had some where I was dialated to a 2 and crying for an epidural and another where I was a 5 and not realizing I was in labor. 

After baby do NOT let any nurse tell you what to do with your baby. It's YOUR baby and YOU get to make the decisions for her. I wouldn't let my baby out of my sight, lol.

On that same note, don't let them tell you that something is "hospital policy" such as constant monitoring, etc. If you want to be up and walking in your room, then do it. 

A good, attentive, caring nurse can make ALL the difference in the world. Trust me on this one.

If I think of anymore I'll add it later...


----------



## rockys-mumma

Wow what a lovely lady you are being a surrogate. Very inspiring!! :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

I didn't get the urge to push with Connor; I just felt extremey constipated :haha: 
Honestly girls, for most women, birth isn't a horrible evil all consuming nightmare. For some it sadly is, but don't worry. It's an amazing experience, and while you're in it, you'll hate it and swear you'll have no more kids, but after, you'll do it again and again!

Oooo I want another :sad1: Brooooody much :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm honestly *SO* excited to give birth again. It was such an adrenaline rush!


----------



## lilym

~RedLily~ said:


> My contractions were only on my bump they didn't spread anywhere.
> Have you ever tried one of those stomach toner machine things? I thought it was like that.
> Each contractions builds up which kind of prepares you it's not like sudden pain iykwim?

I've never tried one of those things. I didn't think those things actually hurt though. This description sounds so different from the other one. I think that's why it's so hard to try to predict what it feels like because the experience is so different for everyone that us girls who haven't experienced it can't really get an accurate idea. 

Did anyone here have absolutely no epi, pain meds, anything? I have no pain tolerance, but I sort of want to do it without anything. I'm not sure I even want to give birth at the hospital, so I won't have the choice of pain meds if I don't.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yeah it can go from one extreme to the other, mine was easy as lol.
It is a lot more painful than those things but it's the same kind of muscle tensing sensation.
I did it drug free, I just used a TENS machine which was AMAZING I thought contractions had stopped at one point because of it.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

vinteenage said:


> I'm honestly *SO* excited to give birth again. It was such an adrenaline rush!

Your mad!! Lol.
Everyone I know whose had babies wants more, am I the only one who got put off having anymore because of labour? :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Yazz_n_bump said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I'm honestly *SO* excited to give birth again. It was such an adrenaline rush!
> 
> Your mad!! Lol.
> Everyone I know whose had babies wants more, am I the only one who got put off having anymore because of labour? :shrug:Click to expand...

No, I'm the same. I had a traumatic emergency c-section and it's put me off for a couple of years. I want to be pregnant though, just not looking forward to surgery again. Though it'll be better because I know what to expect, etc. Still freaks me out though, lol.


----------



## lilym

I've never heard of a TENS machine, but I looked it up and am definitely going to look into that.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

x__amour said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I'm honestly *SO* excited to give birth again. It was such an adrenaline rush!
> 
> Your mad!! Lol.
> Everyone I know whose had babies wants more, am I the only one who got put off having anymore because of labour? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm the same. I had a traumatic emergency c-section and it's put me off for a couple of years. I want to be pregnant though, just not looking forward to surgery again. Though it'll be better because I know what to expect, etc. Still freaks me out though, lol.Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one. I do want another but in 5 years when the memory has worn off a little. Freaks me out too the idea of all that pain. :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lilym

vinteenage said:


> Im sure I'd feel differently if I had a traumatic birth. Mine was smooth and complication free, I got lucky.
> 
> I almost went drug free. I ended up stalling at 5cm and my body pretty much went into mild shock (constant shaking) so I got a dose of Stadol which took the edge off and let me take a cat nap. I have the shittiest pain tolerance ever though, and if I hadnt of gotten stuck I would have gone drug free! I plan to for my next one!
> 
> I found it very empowering to make it through without the epi.

This makes me feel a little better then, to know someone else with low pain tolerance made it through without an epi. I haven't really told anyone that I want to do it this way yet. They'll all think I'm crazy and tell me how I won't be able to do it.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I did it with just gas and air! This time round I'm really looking forward to givin birth! We're planning a home water birth :D


----------



## vinteenage

Hell no Im ever giving birth at home. :haha: I liked the hospital! It was like a hotel.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm not relaxed enough to have a home birth, I would have had to be rushed to hospital if I had but I bet it's lovely. I so wanted a water birth but it was in use even though I booked it before coming in.


----------



## LoisP

And whatever you do, don't get too attached to the gas and air! I wouldn't let anyone take it off of me. I was breathing gas and air only for about 10 hours without taking a break. Everytime someone tried to take it off of me I shouted at them and tried to hide the mouthpiece. :rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

vinteenage said:


> Hell no Im ever giving birth at home. :haha: I liked the hospital! It was like a hotel.

I am so looking forward to it! I hate hospitals, and they're deffo not like hotels in the uk! I was very relaxed last time untill the hospital started fucking me about! I'll be alot more relaxed and happy at home, plus I had a horrible time with the hospital staff after birth!


----------



## lauram_92

i think you just need to decide what pain medication you want before hand, i wanted to do it with as little as possible & managed it on gas & air. i started getting mild contractions on the friday night, then a lot of pressure & general pain on the saturday. on the sunday i got contractions all day long, roughly 5-7 minutes apart, went to hospital into the delivery suite at night time.. was only 2cm dilated & they said i would most likely have him the early hours of the morning, so went to the maternity ward, stayed up all night in pain, but bearable. then on the monday night i was 4cm dilated, only. eventually had him on tuesday morning at 6am!!! i had no sleep for two days & he came out hands first; so he took a lot longer to come out than he should have done..

the worst part was pushing, the contractions were not as bad as i imagined! i just got so tired at the end..


----------

